# Shawarma song,



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Checkout the lyrics of the second verse. 

Shawarma On The Rocks - the one that can´t be beat! by The Hurley Jam on #SoundCloud Shawarma On The Rocks - the one that can´t be beat!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm a Roti man myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The track sounds good.

I had to google shawarma to see what they are. We have shops here, but I never looked it up before.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I'm a Roti man myself.


Ja’makin me hungry mon.


----------

